# ملفات pdf انواع الشلرات وآخر عن وحدة المعالجة وبرج التبريد (هام )



## سمير شربك (5 مايو 2010)

وجدت بعض ملفت pdf عن انواع الشلرات مع الرسومات والجداول 
ووحدات المعالجة وبرج التبريد 
أرفقت بعضها حسب ماتوفر وأنزل الباقي روابط 
عن أنواع الشلرات 
http://www.4shared.com/document/3jXmdf3m/2008811559595794.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/6YMDxs7H/2008811674317731.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/p12PwwUH/20088116192140716.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/NqTW7dW6/20088116291385468.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/L1Lqdc4C/200872815123657084.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/4C1Q2LUz/2008102915361139179.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/76Dk8Fg7/2008102915375537258.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/PPeILzCv/2008102915403498193.html
وهذا الرابط لبرج التبريد 
http://www.4shared.com/document/9VnPZl-4/___online.html
والرابط الاخر لوحدات المعالجة 

http://www.4shared.com/document/SikbOgeM/_2____.html


وهذا ملف وورد ترجمنا مأمكن لتوضيح الملفات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/eKX5yqcc/____.html



ويمكن مراجعة هذا الموقع 

http://www.chillermaker.com/displayproduct.asp?id=62
للإطلاع على كل شيء
أتمنى إبداء الرأي وكلمة شكر من الجميع ​


----------



## hamadalx (5 مايو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (5 مايو 2010)

أشكر عزيزي المهندس على إبداعك


----------



## pora (5 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ammar-sl (5 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

:28: تسلم أخي وبارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك :28:​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 مايو 2010)

مجهود كبير 
بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (6 مايو 2010)

لك من الشكر الكثير والكثير ولك من الاجر الوفير


----------



## محمود مشيمش (6 مايو 2010)

مشكوا الاخ الكريم ع الجهد الوفر منك حياك الله


----------



## حيو الأسد (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## مؤيد ابو محمد (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## خادم محمد (8 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## maisa sharaf (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## سمير شربك (16 مايو 2010)

خادم محمد قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير


 شكرا للإطلاعك على الموضوع


----------



## سمير شربك (16 مايو 2010)

maisa sharaf قال:


> شكرا الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع


 
أتمنى لك وللآخرين الفائدة


----------



## سمير شربك (16 مايو 2010)

مؤيد ابو محمد قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز


 انشاء الله نقدم الأفضل وكل الشكر للجميع


----------



## rewesh (16 مايو 2010)

الللللللللللللللللف شكر ............ جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المنتسب (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (19 يونيو 2010)

*أشكر عزيزي المهندس على إبداعك*​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (19 يونيو 2010)

شكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## علي عباس فضل (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## goor20 (16 مايو 2011)

god bless u and waiting for more


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## werzir (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي سمير . وشكرا


----------



## AMR ABDRABOU (18 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر شعبان (20 مايو 2011)

*الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد*


----------



## سامح طراد (20 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخى الفاضل و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مجدي كراجة (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووورررررررررررررررر يا اخي


----------



## goor20 (25 يونيو 2011)

tnx


----------



## حجي يسري (18 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معين عزام (20 يوليو 2012)

10x


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (21 يوليو 2012)

لك الشكر كله


----------



## nofal (21 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (21 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=2]جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك[/h]


----------



## eng_alex (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جهد مشكووووووور


----------



## عبقري التكييف (7 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ياسسسر (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سما الاسلام (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yousefegyp (21 فبراير 2013)

[h=2]




جزاك الله خيرا[/h]


----------



## توكل محمد (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سما الاسلام (7 يوليو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (19 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر وسلمت الايادي


----------



## wael nesim (21 أغسطس 2013)

اللللللللللللف شكر ليك يا باشا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (21 أغسطس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ياسر حسن (21 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## mahmood mrbd (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## رافت الشاهد (22 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadjet (10 نوفمبر 2013)

سلمت وغنمت


----------



## ahmedkorshom (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*شــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد.*


----------



## بسيوني حسن (13 نوفمبر 2013)

thank you very match


----------

